# Verbessern



## KoC (1. Februar 2004)

Also endlich habe ich meine Tabellen fertig

Könnt ihr die Mitlerre Tabelle eine frame seite machen hab ich selber nicht geschaft würd mich sehr freuen wenn das einer von euch machen kann


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Title</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.Stil3 {
	font-family: Earth;
	font-size: 10px;
	font-weight: bold;
}
.Stil5 {
	font-family: Earth;
	font-size: 10px;
}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<table width="100%" height="873" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr bgcolor="#C5CCD1">
    <td height="108" colspan="3" valign="top"><!--DWLayoutEmptyCell-->&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="150" height="496" valign="top" bgcolor="#C5CCD1"><div align="center">
      <pre>&nbsp;</pre>
      </div></td>
    <td width="802" rowspan="2" valign="top"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <!--DWLayoutTable-->
        <tr>
          <td width="70" height="865">&nbsp;</td>
          <td width="665" valign="top"><div align="center"></div>            <div align="center">
              <p>&nbsp;</p>
              <p align="left">
                <?php include("news/include_this/news.php"); ?>
              </p>
            </div></td>
        <td width="70">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="447">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
                            </table></td>
    <td width="150" valign="top" bgcolor="#C5CCD1"><!--DWLayoutEmptyCell-->&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="816">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="1"><img src="file:///C|/spacer.gif" alt="" width="150" height="1"></td>
    <td></td>
    <td><img src="file:///C|/spacer.gif" alt="" width="150" height="1"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Das ist der Code


----------



## Vaio82 (2. Februar 2004)

Prinzipiell kannst du es auch ohne echo() machen. Jetzt musst du nur noch die Tabellen etwas anpassen, damit der Content mittig ist...

SG,
Claus


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Title</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.Stil3 {
	font-family: Earth;
	font-size: 10px;
	font-weight: bold;
}
.Stil5 {
	font-family: Earth;
	font-size: 10px;
}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<table width="100%" height="873" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr bgcolor="#C5CCD1">
    <td height="108" colspan="3" valign="top"><!--DWLayoutEmptyCell--> </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="150" height="496" valign="top" bgcolor="#C5CCD1"><div align="center">
      <pre> </pre>
      </div></td>
    <td width="802" rowspan="2" valign="top"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <!--DWLayoutTable-->
        <tr>
          <td width="70" height="865"> </td>
          <td width="665" valign="top" align="center">
		  <iframe src="<?php echo("http://www.Clausgrm.com"); ?>" width="100%" height="600" name="Beispiel">
          </iframe></td>
        <td width="70"> </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="447"> </td>
          <td> </td>
          <td> </td>
        </tr>
                            </table></td>
    <td width="150" valign="top" bgcolor="#C5CCD1"><!--DWLayoutEmptyCell--> </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="816"> </td>
    <td> </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="1"><img src="file:///C|/spacer.gif" alt="" width="150" height="1"></td>
    <td></td>
    <td><img src="file:///C|/spacer.gif" alt="" width="150" height="1"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

